# Belated birthday wishes



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry amfortas - I promised you lots of silly smilies & birthday greetings but I've been away & haven't been checking the forum.

So belatedly ...

♫ Happy Birthday to You!!! ♫
♫ Happy Birthday to You!!!! ♫
♫ Happy Birthday amfortas!!!!! ♫
♫ Happy Birthday to Yooouuuuu!!!!!! ♫










and Herkku as well


----------

